# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  فوائد ودرر من كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ..

## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: كل من أحب شيئا لغير الله فلا بد أن يضره محبوبه، إن فقد عذب بالفراق وتألم، وإن وُجد فإنه يحصل له من الألم أكثر مما يحصل له من اللذة، وهذا أمر معلوم بالاعتبار والاستقراء.
 (الفتاوى 1/ 28-29)

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
اتباع الهوى ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: زلت أقدام كثير من السالكين، لأنهم عبدوا الله على مرادهم منه، ففنوا بمرادهم عن مراد الحق عز وجل، ولو عبدوا الله على مراده منهم لم ينلهم شيء من ذلك. 
(الفتاوى 1/ 90).

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
خصائص هذه الأمة ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: 
1ـ جعل أمته خير أمة أُخرجت للناس.
2ـ أكمل لهم دينهم وأتمَّ عليهم نعمه، ورضي لهم الإسلام ديناً.
3ـ وأظهره على الدين كله إظهاراً بالنُصرة والتمكين، وإظهاراً بالحجة والتمكين.
4ـ وجعل فيهم علماءهم ورثة الأنبياء، يقومون مقامهم في تبليغ ما أًنزل من الكتاب.
5ـ وجعل فيهم طائفة منصورة لا يزالون ظاهرين على الحق لا يضرهم من خالفهم ولا من خذلهم.
6ـ وحفظ لهم الذّكر الذي أنزله من الكتاب المكنون.
7ـ وخصّهم بالرواية والإسناد، الذي يميزُ به بين الصدق والكذب الجهابذة النقّاد.
(الفتاوى 1/ 2 ـ 3)

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمدلله
لذّة المناجاة ..
قال ابن تيمة رحمه الله: ونظيره في الدنيا من نَزل به بلاء عظيم أو فاقة شديدة أو خوف مقلق، فجعل يدعو الله ويتضرع إليه، حتى فَتح له من لذّة مناجاته ما كان أحبَّ إليه من تلك الحاجة التي قصدها أوّلاً، ولكنه لم يكن يعرف ذلك أوّلاً حتى يطلبه ويشتاق إليه .   
(الفتاوى 1/ 28).

----------


## الطوفي

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدرر
وكلام الشيخ رحمه الله كله فوائد ودرر

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
الحاجة للناس منقصة ..
قال ابن تيمة رحمه الله: ومتى احتجت إليهم ـ أي إلى الناس ـ ولو في شربة ماء، نقص قدرك عندهم بقدر حاجتك إليهم .
(الفتاوى 1/ 39).

----------


## الحمادي

> بسم الله والحمدلله
> قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: ونظيره في الدنيا من نَزل به بلاء عظيم أو فاقة شديدة أو خوف مقلق، فجعل يدعو الله ويتضرع إليه، حتى فَتح له من لذّة مناجاته ما كان أحبَّ إليه من تلك الحاجة التي قصدها أوّلاً، ولكنه لم يكن يعرف ذلك أوّلاً حتى يطلبه ويشتاق إليه .   
> (الفتاوى 1/ 28).



[align=center]بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل.

[/align]

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
وبارك الله فيك أخي الحمادي، وشرفني ردك .. 

كيف تكون سعيداً في معاملة الخلق؟
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: "والسعادة في معاملة الخلق: أن تعاملهم لله، فترجو الله فيهم ولا ترجوهم في الله، وتخافه فيهم ولا تخافهم في الله، وتحسن إليهم رجاء ثواب الله لا لمكافأتهم، وتكف عن ظلمهم خوفاً من الله لا منهم ..." .
(الفتاوى 1/ 51).

----------


## mustapha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته إخوتي في الله، أما بعد
فوالذي بعث نبينا بالحق أن نعمة الإسلام أعظم نعمة وكفى بها نعمة، وبعد ابتعادنا عن الحق تبارك وتعالى وابتغينا العزة في غير الإسلام انظروا ماذا فعل بنا الأمركان والصهاينة أحفاد القردة والخنازير، أريد أن أقول أن علمائنا الأخيار هم خيرة درر الدنيا بعد الأنبياء وهم ورثتهم، لهذا وجب علينا اتباعهم وحبهم في الله، وطبعا الإفادة منهم قدر الإمكان، فشكرا لكم على هذه الدرر القيمة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم والمؤمنين جميعا، قولوا آمين.
أخوكم مصطفى من وهران/ الجزائر.
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته.

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
ما اشتملت عليه سورة الأعراف ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: سورة الأعراف المشتملة على:
1. أصول الدين .
2. الاعتصام بالكتاب .
3. ذم الذين شرّعوا من الدين ما لم يأذن به الله، أو خالفوا ما شرعه الله من أمور دينهم .
4. مخالفي الرسل من قوم نوح إلى قوم فرعون .
5. والذين بدّلوا الكتاب من أهل الكتاب .
(الفتاوى 1/ 86).

----------


## آل عامر

جزاك الله خير على مسطرته يراعك

----------


## ابوفهد

السلام عليكم ..
احسنت يا اخي على هذه النقول القيمة ..
دمتم بخير ...

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
كيف تكون مخلصاً ؟
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: لا يحصل الإخلاص إلا بعد الزهد، ولا زهد إلا بتقوى، والتقوى متابعة الأمر والنهي .  
(الفتاوى 1/ 94).

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
فعل الأسباب ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: الالتفات إلى الأسباب شرك في التوحيد، ومَحْو الأسباب أن تكون أسباباً نَقصٌ في العقل، والإعراض عن الأسباب بالكلية قدحٌ في الشرع . 
(الفتاوى 1/ 131).

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
ينبغي معرفة أمور في الأسباب ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: ينبغي أن يعرف في الأسباب ثلاثة أمور:
1. أن السبب المعين لا يستقل بالمطلوب، بل لا بُدَّ معه من أسباب أُخر، ومع هذا فلها موانع، فإذا لم يكمل الله الأسباب ويدفع الموانع، لم يحصل المقصود .
2. أن لا يجوز أن يعتقد أن الشيء سبب إلا بعلم، فمن أثبت شيئاً سبباً بلا علم أو يخالف الشرع، كان مبطلاً .
3. أن الأعمال الدينية لا يجوز أن يتخذ منها شيء سبباً إلا أن تكون مشروعة، فإن العبادات مبناها على التوقيف .
(الفتاوى 1/ 137-138).

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
تفضيل المختارة على المستدرك ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: المختارة لأبي عبدالله المقدسي خير من صحيح الحاكم . (الفتاوى 1/ 170) .
وفي (الفتاوى 1/ 238-239) المختارة أصح من صحيح الحاكم .

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
أكثر أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في . . .
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: أكثر أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصلاة والجهاد .
(الفتاوى 1/ 171)

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
حكم سؤال الخلق ؟
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: سؤال الخلق في الأصل محرم، لكنه أبيح للضرورة، وتركه توكلاً على الله أفضل .
(الفتاوى 1/ 181)

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
الغي والضلال ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: الغي اتباع الهوى، والضلال عدم الهدى .
(الفتاوى 1/ 198)

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
من سأل بالله فلم يُجب، هل تجب عليه كفارة ؟ 
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: وأما قوله "سألتك بالله أن تفعل كذا" فهذا سؤال وليس بقسم، وفي الحديث "من سألكم بالله فأعطوه" ولا كفارة على هذا إذا لم يجب سؤاله .
(الفتاوى 1/ 206)

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

*رسالة شكر وتقدير ومحبة إلى أخي الفاضل هشام بن سعد، على هذه المختارات النفيسة.*

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد الله
أخي الكبير أشرف شكر الله لك حسن ظنك، ورزقنا الله جميعاً إخلاصاً وعملاً مقبولاً، وإلا فالنفوس ضعيفة .

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
ليس عليه سبحانه حق واجب ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: يظن جهال العبّاد أنَّ لهم على سبحانه حقاً بعبادتهم .
(الفتاوى 1/ 214)

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
آخر من روى الموطأ ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: آخر من روى الموطأ عن مالك هو أبو مصعب وتوفي سنة اثنتين وأربعين ومائتين .
(الفتاوى 1/ 228)

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
أحاديث الزيارة ضعيفة ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: أحاديث زيارة قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم كلها ضعيفة لا يعتمد على شيء منها في الدين .
(الفتاوى 1/ 234)

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
النذر لزيارة قبره عليه الصلاة والسلام وغيره ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: اتفق الأئمة على أنه لو نذر أن يسافر إلى قبره صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، أو قبر غيره من الأنبياء والصالحين، لم يكن عليه أن يوفي بنذره، بل ينهى عن ذلك .
(الفتاوى 1/ 234-235)

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
معرفة لغة الصحابة ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: ومن لم يعرف لغة الصحابة التي كانوا يتخاطبون بها ويخاطبهم بها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعادتهم في الكلام، وإلا حرّف الكَلِمَ عن مواضعه، فإن كثيراً من الناس ينشأ على اصطلاح قومه وعادتهم في الألفاظ، ثم يجد تلك الألفاظ في كلام الله أو رسوله أو الصحابة، فيظن أن مراد الله أو رسوله أو الصحابة بتلك الألفاظ ما يريده بذلك أهل عادته واصطلاحه ويكون مراد الله ورسوله والصحابة خلاف ذلك .
(الفتاوى 1/ 243)

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
هل في المسند حديث موضوع ؟ ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: من قد يغلط في الحديث ولا يتعمد الكذب، فإن هؤلاء توجد الرواية عنهم في السنن 
ومسند الإمام أحمد ونحوه، بخلاف من يتعمّد الكذب، فإن أحمد لم يروِ في مسنده عن أحد من هؤلاء .
ولهذا تنازع الحافظ أبو العلاء الهمداني والشيخ أبو الفرج بن الجوزي: هل في المسند حديث موضوع ؟ 
فأنكر الحافظ أبو العلاء أن يكون في المسند حديث موضوع، وأثبت ذلك أبو الفرج، وبيّن أنَّ فيه أحاديث قد علم 
أنها باطلة، ولا منافاة بين القولين .
فإن الموضوع في اصطلاح أبي الفرج، هو الذي قام دليل على أنه باطل، وإن كان المحدّث به لم يتعمد الكذب بل 
غلط فيه، ولهذا روى في كتابه في الموضوعات أحاديث كثيرة من هذا النوع، وقد نازعه طائفة من العلماء في كثير 
مما ذكره، وقالوا: إنه ليس مما يقوم عليه دليل على أنه باطل، بل بيّنوا ثبوت بعض ذلك، لكن الغالب على ما ذكروه 
في الموضوعات أنه باطل باتفاق العلماء .
وأما الحافظ أبو العلاء وأمثاله فإنما يريدون بالموضوع المختلق المصنوع الذي تعمّد صاحبه الكذب، والكذب كان 
قليلاً في السلف .  
(الفتاوى 1/ 248- 249)

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
الخضر مات ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: خضر موسى مات كما بيّن هذا في غير هذا الموضع، والخضر الذي يأتي كثيراً من الناس إنما هو جنيٌ تصوربصورة أنسي أو أنسي كذاب ... وأنا أعرف ممن أتاه الخضر زكان جنياً مما يطول ذكره .
(الفتاوى 1/ 249) 
وللشيخ رحمه الله فتوى في حياة الخضر (الفتاوى 4/ 338) وفي (جامع المسائل 5/ 8 و 131) . ويُشَكك في صحة نسبتها إلى الشيخ، انظر (صيانة مجموع الفتاوى للشيخ ناصر الفهد ص35) .

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
شرط أحمد وشرط أبي داود ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله:  شرط أحمد في مسنده أجود من شرط أبي داود في سننه .
(الفتاوى 1/ 250)

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
العمل بالحديث الضعيف ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: لا يجوز أن يعتمد في الشريعة على الأحاديث الضعيفة التي ليست صحيحة ولا حسنة، 
لكن أحمد بن حنبل وغيره من العلماء جوزوا أن يروى في فضائل الأعمال ما لم يعلم أنه ثابت إذا لم يعلم أنه 
كذب ... ولم يقل أحد من الأئمة أنه يجوز أن يجعل الشيء واجباً أو مستحباً بحديث ضعيف، ومن قال هذا فقد 
خالف الإجماع ... ومن نقل عن أحمد أنه كان يحتج بالحديث الضعيف الذي ليس بصحيح ولا حسن، فقد غلط 
عليه، ولكن كان في عُرف أحمد بن حنبل ومَنْ قبله من العلماءأن الحديث ينقسم إلى نوعين: صحيح، وضعيف . 
والضعيف عندهم ينقسم إلى ضعيف متروك لا يُحتج به، وإلى ضعيف حسن .
(الفتاوى 1/ 250- 251)

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
تصحيح الحاكم ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: أهل العلم بالحديث لا يعتمدون على مجرد تصحيح الحاكم، وإن كان غالب ما يصححه 
فهو صحيح، لكن هو في المصححين بمنزلة الثقة الذي يكثر غلطه، وإن كان الصواب أغلب عليه . وليس فيمن 
يصحح الحديث أضعف من تصحيحه، بخلاف أبي حاتم بن حبان البستي، فإن تصحيحه فوق تصحيح الحاكم وأجلُّ 
قدْراً، وكذلك تصحيح الترمذي والدارقطني وابن خزيمة وابن منده وأمثالهم فيمن يصحح الحديث .
فإن هؤلاء وإن كان في بعض ما ينقلونه نزاع، فهم أتقن في هذا الباب من الحاكم، ولا يبلغ تصحيح الواحد من 
هؤلاء مبلغ تصحيح مسلم، ولا يبلغ تصحيح مسلم مبلغ تصحيح البخاري، بل كتاب البخاري أجلُّ ما صنّف في هذا 
الباب .
(الفتاوى 1/ 255-256 )

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
الكامل لابن عدي ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: الكامل في أسماء الرجال لم يصنّف في فنّه مثله .
(الفتاوى 1/ 271 )

----------


## ابن رجب

> بسم الله والحمد لله
> قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: كل من أحب شيئا لغير الله فلا بد أن يضره محبوبه، إن فقد عذب بالفراق وتألم، وإن وُجد فإنه يحصل له من الألم أكثر مما يحصل له من اللذة، وهذا أمر معلوم بالاعتبار والاستقراء.
> (الفتاوى 1/ 28-29)


جزكم الله خيرا ,,  وهذا شيء مجرب ومحسوس .

----------


## خالد العامري

جزاك الله خير الجزاء أخي هشام بن سعد، وقد طبع الجزء الذي تنقل منه أكثر هذه الدرر في رسالةٍ مستقلة تحت اسم ( قاعدة ٌ جليلة في التوسل والوسيلة ) بتحقيق عبدالقادر الأرناؤوط _رحمه الله_. 

واصل بارك الله فيك ونفع بك.

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
بارك الله فيكما أخويَّ الكريمين: ابن رجب وخالد العامري ..
______________________________  ______________________________  __________
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: الاعتبار بما رواه الصحابي لا بما فهمه .
(1/ 278) .

----------


## محمود آل زيد

جزاك الله خيرا الجزاء ، وبارك فيما خطته يمينك،،،
وانظر
http://www.ahlelathar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4189

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
جزاك الله خيرا أخي محمود، ومن دلَّ على هدى فله مثل أجر فاعله ..

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
أحوال متابعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: إذا فعل صلى الله عليه 
وسلم فعلاً على وجه العبادة شرع لنا أن نفعله 
على وجه العبادة، وإذا قصد تخصيص مكان أو 
زمان بالعبادة خصصناه بذلك... 
وأما ما فعله بحكم الاتفاق ولم يقصده ... فإذا 
قصدنا تخصيص ذلك المكان بالصلاة فيه، أو 
النزول لم نكن متبعين، بل هذا من البدع ...   
(الفتاوى 1/ 280) .

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
التعريف عشية عرفة ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: تعريف ابن عباس بالبصرة وعمرو بن حريث بالكوفة، فإن هذا لما لم يكن مما يفعله سائر 
الصحابة، ولم يكن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شرعه لأمته، لم يمكن أن يقال: هذا سنة مستحبة، بل غايته أن يُقال: 
هذا مما ساغ فيه اجتهاد الصحابة، أو مما لا ينكر على فاعله، لأنه مما يسوغ فيه الاجتهاد، لا لأنه سنة مستحبة سنّها 
النبي صلى الله عليه وسل لأمته، أو يقال في التعريف: إنه لا بأس به أحياناً لعارض إذا لم يجعل سنة راتبة .
وهكذا يقول أئمة العلم في هذا وأمثاله، تارة يكرهونه، وتارة يسوغون فيه الاجتهاد، وتارة يرخصون فيه إذا لم يتخذ 
سنة، ولا يقول عالم بالسنة: إن هذه سنة مشروعة للمسلمين .
(الفتاوى 1/ 281-282) .

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
لا ينتصر اليهود على العرب إلا بمعونة خارجية  ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: اليهود لم يُعرف انها غلبت العرب بل كانوا مغلوبين معهم، وكانوا يُحالفون العرب، 
فيحالف كل فريق فريقاً، كما كانت قريظة حلفاء الأوس، وكانت النضير حلفاء الخزرج .
وأما كون اليهود كانوا ينتصرون على العرب، فهذا لا يُعرف بل المعروف خلافه ... فاليهود من حين ضربت عليهم 
الذلة أينما ثقفوا إلا بحبل من الله وحبل من الناس - لم يكونوا بمجردهم ينتصرون لا على العرب ولا غيرهم، وإنما كانوا يُقاتلون مع حلفائهم . 
(الفتاوى 1/ 301) .

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
التنوع في أسلوب عرض التوحيد  ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: القواعد - المتعلقة بتقرير التوحيد وحسم مادة الشرك والغلو - كلما تنوع بيانها ووضحت عبارتها كان ذلك نوراً على نور . 
(الفتاوى 1/ 313) .
وقال رحمه الله: التوحيد هو سر القرآن ولب الإيمان، وتنويع العبارة بوجوه الدلالات من أهم الأمور وأنفعها للعباد، في مصالح المعاش والمعاد .
(الفتاوى 1/ 369) .

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
إهداء ثواب الأعمال إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: لم يكن الصحابة والسلف يهدون إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم ثواب أعمالهم ولا يحجون عنه ولا يتصدقون ولا يقرؤون القرآن ويهدون له، لأن كل ما يعمله المسلمون من صلاو وصيام وحج وصدقة وقراءة له صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل أجورهم من غير أن ينقص من أجورهم شيء، بخلاف الوالدين، فليس كل ما عمله المسلم من الخير يكون لوالديه مثل اجره، ولهذا يهدي الثواب لوالديه وغيرهما . 
(الفتاوى 1/ 327-328) .

----------


## محمّد الأمين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

موضوع رائع

----------


## ريهان يحيى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم وهداكم إلى العمل الصالح وأعانكم عليه*

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله 
اللهم اشف والدي وعافه من الأورام والأوجاع ... آمين
جزاكم الله خيرا على تشجيعكما .. الشيخ محمد الأمين وريهان يحيى ..

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
لا تنعقد اليمين بغير الله تعالى ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: اتفق العلماء على أنه لا تنعقد اليمين بغير الله تعالى، وهو الحلف بالمخلوقات، فلو حلف بالكعبة أو بالملائكة أو بالأنبياء أو بأحد من الشيوخ أو بالملوك لم تنعقد يمينه ولا يشرع له ذلك، بل ينهى عنه، إما نهي تحريم، وإما نهي تنزيه، فإن للعلماء في ذلك قولين، والصحيح أنه نهي تحريم، ففي الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (من كان حالفاً فليحلف بالله أو ليصمت)، وفي الترمذي عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (من حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك) .
ولم يقل أحد من العلماء المتقدمين: إنه تنعقد اليمين بأحد من الأنبياء إلا نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإن عن أحمد روايتين في أنه تنعقد اليمين به، وقد طرد بعض أصحابه ــ كابن عقيل ــ الخلاف في سائر الأنبياء، وهذا ضعيف .
وأصل القول بانعقاد اليمين بالنبي ضعيف شاذ ولم يقل به أحد من العلماء فيما نعلم، والذي عليه الجمهور كمالك والشافعي وأبي حنيفة أنه لا تنعقد اليمين به كإحدى الروايتين عن أحمد، وهذا هو الصحيح .  
(الفتاوى 1/ 335-336) .

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
التوسل بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: قولهم: أسألك بجاه نبينا وبحقه، هذا مما نقل عن بعض المتقدمين فعله، ولم يكن مشهوراً بينهم، ولا فيه سنة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، بل السنة تدل على النهي عنه كما نقل ذلك عن أبي حنيفة وأبي يوسف رحمهما الله .  
(الفتاوى 1/ 347) .

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
دعاء غير الله على ثلاث مراتب ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: 
إحداها: أن يدعو غير الله وهو ميت أو غائب، سواء كان من الأنبياء والصالحين أو من غيرهم، فيقول: يا سيدي فلان أغثني، أو أنا أستجير بك، أو أستغيث بك، أو انصرني على عدوي، ونحو ذلك، فهذا هو الشرك بالله . والمستغيث بالمخلوقات قد يقضي الشيطان حاجته أو بعضها، وقد يتمثل له في صورة الذي استغاث به، فيظن أن ذلك كرامة لمن استغاث به، وإنما هو شيطان دخله وأغواه لما أشرك بالله . . .
وأعظم من ذلك أن يقول: اغفر لي وتب علي، كما يفعله طائفة من جهال المشركين .
وأعظم من ذلك أن يسجد لقبره ويصلي إليه . . . وأعظم من ذلك أن يرى السفر إليه من جنس الحج . . . 
الثانية: أن يُقال للميت أو الغائب من الأنبياء و الصالحين: ادع الله لي . . . فهذا لا يستريب عالم أنه غير جائز، وأنه من البدع التي لم يفعلها أحد من سلف الأمة . . . فلا يجوز أن يسأل الميت شيئاً: لا يطلب منه أن يدعو الله له ولا غير ذلك، ولا يجوز أن يشكي إليه شيء من مصائب الدنيا والدين، ولو جاز أن يشكي إليه ذلك في حياته، فإن ذلك في حياته لا يفضي إلى الشرك وهذا يفضي إلى الشرك . . . 
الثالثة: أن يٌقال: أسألك بفلان، أو بجاه فلان عندك، ونحو ذلك، الذي تقدم عن أبي حنيفة وأبي يوسف وغيرهما أنه منهي عنه .وأن هذا ليس مشهوراً عن الصحابة، بل عدلوا عنه إلى التوسل بدعاء العباس وغيره .      
(الفتاوى 1/ 350- 356) .

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
حد الإكراه ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: وأما إذا أٌكره الرجل على ذلك ـ أي على تقبيل الأرض ورفع الرأس ونحو ذلك مما فيه السجود، مما يفعل قدام الشيوخ وبعض الملوك ـ بحيث لو لم يفعله لأفضى إلى ضربه أو حبسه، أو أخذ ماله أوقطع رزقه الذي يستحقه بيت المال ونحو ذلك من الضرر، فإنه لا يجوز عند أكثر العلماء، فإن الإكراه عند أكثرهم يبيح الفعل المحرم كشرب الخمر ونحوه، وهو المشهور عن أحمد وغيره، ولكن عليه مع ذلك أن يكرهه بقلبه، ويحرص على الامتناع منه بحسب الإمكان، ومن علم الله منه الصدق أعانه الله تعالى، وقد يُعافى ببركة صدقه من الأمر بذلك . 
وذهب طائفة إلى أنه لا يبيح إلا الأقوال دون الأفعال، ويُروى ذلك عن ابن عباس ونحوه، قالوا: إنما التقية باللسان، وهو الرواية الأخرى عن أحمد .
وإذا أُكره على مثل ذلك ونوى بقلبه أن هذا الخضوع لله تعالى كان حسناً، مثل أن يكره كلمة الكفر وينوي معنى جائزاً .     
(الفتاوى 1/ 372- 373) .

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
القيام للقادم ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: لم تكن عادة السلف على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وخلفائه الراشدين أن يعتادوا القيام كلما يرونه عليه السلام كما يفعله كثير من الناس . . . وأما القيام لمن يقدم من سفر ونحو ذلك تلقياً له فحسن .
وإذا كان من عاة الناس إكرام الجائي بالقيام ولو ترك لاعتقد أن ذلك لترك حقه أو قصد خفضه ولم يعلم العادة الموافقة للسنة فالأصلح أن يُقام له، لأن ذلك أصلح لذات البين، وإزالة التباغض والشحناء، وأما من عرف عادة القوم الموافقة للسنة، فليس في ترك القيام إيذاء له .
وليس هذا القيام المذكور في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من سره أن يتمثل له الرجال قياماً فليتبوأ مقعده من النار)، فإن ذلك أن يقوموا له وهو قاعد، ليس هو أن يقوموا لمجيئه إذا جاء .     
(الفتاوى 1/ 374- 375) .

----------


## المحرر

> اللهم اشف والدي وعافه من الأورام والأوجاع ... آمين


آمين .

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله 
اجاب الله تأمينك يا أبا معاذ ..
______________________________  ______________________________  __________
تناسب ترتيب أبواب صحيح البخاري ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: ابتدأ البخاري صحيحه ببدء الوحي ونزوله، فأخبر عن صفة نزول العلم والإيمان على الرسول أوّلاً، ثم أتبعه بكتاب الإيمان الذي هو الإقرار بما جاء به، ثم بكتاب العلم الذي هو معرفة ما جاء به، فرتبه الترتيب الحقيقي . 
(الفتاوى 2/ 4) .
‏05:21 م ‏12/‏10/‏1428

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
البخاري والدارمي أفضل من غيرهما ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: الأمام أبو محمد الدارمي صاحب المسند ابتدأ كتابة بدلائل النبوة، وذكر في ذلك طرفاً صالحاً، وهذان الرجلان ـ البخاري والدارمي ـ أفضل بكثير من مسلم والترمذي ونحوهما، ولهذا كان أحمد بن حنبل يعظم هذين ونحوهما، لأنهم فقهاء في الحديث أصولاً وفروعاً . 
(الفتاوى 2/ 4) .
‏‏01:29 ص ‏13/‏10/‏1428

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

> بسم الله والحمد لله
> الخضر مات ..
> قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: خضر موسى مات كما بيّن هذا في غير هذا الموضع، والخضر الذي يأتي كثيراً من الناس إنما هو جنيٌ تصوربصورة أنسي أو أنسي كذاب ... وأنا أعرف ممن أتاه الخضر زكان جنياً مما يطول ذكره .
> (الفتاوى 1/ 249) 
> وللشيخ رحمه الله فتوى في حياة الخضر (الفتاوى 4/ 338) وفي (جامع المسائل 5/ 8 و 131) . ويُشَكك في صحة نسبتها إلى الشيخ، انظر (صيانة مجموع الفتاوى للشيخ ناصر الفهد ص35) .


جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الفوائد النفيسة.
وحول نسبة الكتاب سبق أن سألت شيخي العلامة عبد الله بن عقيل فقال إن الفتوى بحياة الخضر لا تثبت لشيخ الإسلام.
وأشار جامع الفتاوى العلامة ابن قاسم لارتيابه منها.
وتكلم الشيخ صلاح مقبول عن هذه الرسالة ونقدها في مقدمة تحقيقه للزهر النضر لابن حجر.
ومما يؤيد أنها لا تصح لشيخ الإسلام أن ابن القيم أحد أعلم الناس بكلام شيخه نسب له القول بعدم صحة تعميره، ولم يذكر عنه رأيا آخر، وذلك في المنار المنيف.
كما أن ابن حجر لما سرد أسامي القائلين بحياته لم يذكر شيخ الإسلام، رغم استقصائه للكثير من المتأخرين والمعاصرين له.
والله أعلم.

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
الشيخ محمد بن زياد التكلة، شرّفني ردك، وشكر الله لك إضافتك النفيسة .
______________________________  ______________________________  __________
المتكلمون قسمان ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: عمدة الكلام عندهم ـ أي المتكلمون ـ ومعظمه: هو تلك القضايا التي يسمونها العقليات، وهي أصول دينهم . وقد بنوها على مقاييس تستلزم رد كثيرٍ مما جاءت به السنة، فلحقهم الذم من جهة ضعف المقاييس التي بنوا عليها، ومن جهة ردهم لما جاءت به السنة .
وهم قسمان: 
1. قسم بنوا على هذه العقليات القياسية الأصول العلمية دون العملية، كالأشعرية .
2. وقسم بنوا عليها الأصول العلمية والعملية، كالمعتزلة، حتى إن هؤلاء يأخذون القدر المشترك في الأفعال بين الله وبين عباده، فما حسن من الله حسن من العبد، وما قبح من العبد قبح من الله، ولهذا سماهم الناس مشبهة الأفعال .
ولا شكَّ أن هؤلاء هم المتكلمة المذمومون عند السلف، لكثرة بنائهم الدين على القياس الفاسد الكلامي، وردِّهم لما جاء به الكتاب والسنة . 
(الفتاوى 2/ 7-8) .
‏06:15 ص ‏13/‏10/‏1428

----------


## لامية العرب

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> بسم الله والحمد لله
> أحاديث الزيارة ضعيفة ..
> قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: أحاديث زيارة قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم كلها ضعيفة لا يعتمد على شيء منها في الدين .
> (الفتاوى 1/ 234)


ماذا عن زيارة قبره في عصرنا هذا وماذا عن زيارة النساء لقبره صلى الله عليه وسلم 


شكر الله سعيك وأجزل مثوبتك وأسأل الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي والدك شفاء تاما ياأخي هشام

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
تقبل الله دعواتك أخي لامية العرب ..
أما عن زيارة قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم، فانظر غير مأمور: (الإخنائية ص251)، (الضياء الشارق لابن سحمان ص109 و 619) .
أما عن زيارة النساء للقبور ـ ومن جملتها قبره عليه الصلاة والسلام ـ، فانظر غير مأمور: (فتح المجيد ص282)، (فتح الحميد 2/ 906)، (القول المفيد 1/ 430-431)، (الشرح الممتع 5/ 378 وما بعدها)، (فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 1/ 428 و 432) .
رزقنا الله جميعاً العلم النافع والعمل الصالح .. آمين .

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
العلم بالله أصل العلوم وأولها وآخرها ..
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: أصل علمهم وعملهم ـ أي الأنبياء عليهم السلام ـ هو العلم بالله والعمل لله، وذلك فطري . . . وأصل العلم الإلهي فطري ضروري وأنه أشد رسوخاً في النفوس من مبدأ العلم الرياضي، كقولنا: إن الواحد نصف الاثنين، ومبدأ العلم الطبيعي، كقولنا: إن الجسم لا يكون في مكانين، لأن هذه المعارف أسماء قد تُعرض عنها أكثر الفطر، أم العلم الإلهي، فما يُتصور أن تُعرض عنه فطرة . وبسط هذا له موضع غير هذا .
وإنما الغرض هنا: أن الله سبحانه لما كان هو الأول الذي خلق الكائنات، والآخر الذي إليه تصير الحادثات، فهو الأصل الجامع، فالعلم به أصل كل علم وجامعه، وذكره أصل كل علم وجامعه، والعمل له أصل كل عمل وجامعه، وليس للخلق صلاح إلا في معرفة ربهم وعبادته، وإذا حصل لهم ذلك، فما سواه إما فضل نافع وإما فضول غير نافعة، وإما أمر مضرٌ .
ثم من العلم به تتشعب أنواع العلوم، ومن عبادته وقصده تتشعب وجوه المقاصد الصالحة، والقلب بعبادته والاستعانة به معتصم متمسك، قد لجأ إلى ركن وثيق، واعتصم بالدليل الهادي، والبرهان الوثيق، فلا يزال إما في زيادة العلم والإيمان وإما في السلامة عن الجهل والكفر .   
(الفتاوى 2/ 16) .
‏07:41 ص ‏16/‏10/‏1428

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

رائع رائع جدا

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بوركتم ونفع الله بكم

----------

